# When should I bring a 8 Week old Pup outside in the cold?



## rev13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the forum. I have been reading all your interesting threads and its very informative.

We just picked up Cooper two days ago. He is 8 weeks old. The breeder suggested to us we wait at least a week before we introduce him to walking outside because the temperature here is very cold. But meanwhile Cooper is using our entire house as a toilet. He has no problem with his crate. Sleeps in it and even during the day will go and lay down in there. I would like to crate train him at night but again I have the issue of where do I take him when its time for him to relieve himself. So the past two nights we have just sectioned off a room with his crate and some potty papers. He has been going potty outside of his crate then goes back in his crate to sleep. Which is good, i guess.

We are considering sectioning off a room during the day also so he does not get use to going potty anywhere in the house. But my question is sectioning off a room and allowing him to go inside the house, Is that enforcing him to go potty in the house and will it make it that much harder to train him to go outside in the future? Also how cold is too cold to train a puppy to go outside?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Where do you live??


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi there, 

We picked our puppy up last week, also called cooper.(Fab Name) He will be 9 weeks on wednesday. He went straight out in the snow in our garden to go to the toilet. He doesn't particularly like the rain but im still putting him out. He isn't staying out for ages but just long enough to do his business. I wanted to start as we mean to go on.

We are not having too many toileting problems, but lots of issues with crate and him not sleeping at night. All adds to their character.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Right now, I would say in Ontario...it is a little too cold at night to be taking a little puppy outside....we brought lady home in November during a cold snap...and outside we were for every pee and poo...when she didn't have accidents that is


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Welcome to ILMC forum to you and of course Cooper.... what is the temp outside? 

Puppy training pads work well and you can encourage him to toilet on these near to your back door which may help when you train him to go outside, whcih would be good to get started depending on how cold it is where you are. 

It sounds like the crate training is going very well, stick with it and clean up the accidents very well or he will smell the scent and continue to toilet in this area.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Try to train him to go on a puppy pad by the door you will be using for him to go through to go out. Then when it's a little warmer you can pop the pads the other side of the door. He will learn pretty quickly. I would also suggest that if you have an area of patio you could clear for now it would be ok to take him out there. The trick is to stay with him and bring him in very quickly and snuggle him in a warm towel. You too! Good luck.


----------



## rev13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you for all the responses. I am from New Jersey. The temperature here right now is in the mid to low 20's. 

What are your suggestions for during the day. Right now both my wife and I work full-time but we have a sitter watching our daughter who is into everything. Would it be a good idea to section off a room with potty pads so the puppy does not have free roam of the house? But have her walk the dog every hour with the leash (to get it accustomed to it) to the door we will be using to let him out eventually.


----------

